# composers that work were 11tone,holy minimalist,& spectralist all in one?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for rocket science appliedd here once again, who has Schoenberg 11tone serrialism,

the holy minimalism of a Tavener or Arvo Part, and the spectralism of Tristan Murail per se...and harmonieous experimental expressionism of a gesualdo

iS there sutch composer

This would be super cool a super music theorician that can do just this ?
but were billion so i guess someone most had or have done something like im looking for?

Academician classical music , rocket science once again and true artform, who done it, to mix all these element of classical composer , the movements aforred mention?

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Does Karlheinz Stockhausen fit most of that? He seemed to have some degree of faith, and he experimented with tone rows, electronics, and sonics all the way up to his Licht opera.


----------

